# Ana Popovic



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I had the immense pleasure of seeing Ana Popovic at Blues at the Bow on Saturday night. I also provided backline for her, as I do for all the acts there. This girl is a phenom to say the least. She is a little less than 6' tall in heels, gorgeous and plays guitar like Jimi Hendrix. I've seen quite a few a-listers from the blues circuit at this venue and she bettered most of them. Don't miss her if she comes your way.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

What's not to love about a girl who looks like this and plays the blues???


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

will keep an eye out for her if she passes through

http://www.anapopovic.com/


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I saw her at Bluesfest here in Ottawa. She's a great guitarist and overall performer.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wouldn't she have been a killer act for the Super Bowl half time show? Ballsy and beautiful.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Big_Daddy said:


> What's not to love about a girl who looks like this and plays the blues???


you mean plays the blues well!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Bought one of her albums a while back. Sounded great but sang with an accent at times. That just gets to me for some reason. Doesn't sound right. Killer player though. Good voice and looks.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I didn't notice any accent when singing, a little when speaking. Most pronounced when she asked "How do you like my bind?" Her "bind" was killer, best bass player I've ever seen, stratospheric drummer and B3 player. I'll try and post a few meagre pics I took with a buddy's point and shoot-left my camera at home unfortunately.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I listened to her a bit after posting and I guess to be fair the accent is very faint. But....just enough to bug me. I'm sure I'll get over it.

I actually saw her at a fruit and veggie stand in Salmon Arm BC a couple of years ago. I wish I could say that I saw her perform but she was just standing in line waiting to use the washroom. I said hi. That's about it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I think I've posted this before but since Ana's been brought up again so I'll post it again hahaha This was when we went on the Legendary Rhythm and Blues Cruise in '09. That line up was killer and headlined by Derek Trucks and Susan Tedeschi. Ana was one of the first performers on the first day of the cruise.










Here's me and Ana


----------

